# ISPConfig3 - Multiserverumgebung - Probleme nach Servercrash mit dem DB-Server



## ITSAW (18. Sep. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im Moment ein kleines Problem mit dem DB-Server in meiner Multiserverumgebung.

Hier kurz die Schilderung:

Auf einem ESXi-Server fielen beide Platten UND der RAID Controller aus.
Zwar konnte ich die VMs noch zum Gr0ßteil sichern, jedoch hatte wohl genau der Sektor, auf dem der DB-Server lief einige Fehler, sodass ich diesen neu installieren und die DBs, welche ich noch gebackupt hatte, neu einspielen musste.

Jedoch hatte ich nun den selben DB-Server (db01.domain.eu) doppelt im ISPConfig und habe mich daran gemacht, den neuinstallierten wieder aus der DB zu schmeissen und auf den alten umzuschreiben.

Soweit so gut, jedoch haut das nun hinten und vorne nicht mehr hin. habe seit dem Datum einträge in der Jobwarteschlange und kann auch keine neuen DBs mehr anlegen.

Gibts noch einen Tip, mit dem ich das wieder zum laufen bekomme, ohne nochmal einen neuen DB-Server zu installieren und alle DBs umzuziehen?

Danke und Gruß

Markus


----------



## ITSAW (20. Sep. 2012)

Hat denn keiner ne Idee oder nen Tip parat?


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2012)

Schau mal in die beiden config.inc.php desslave servers, dort findest Du eine server_id, diese muss mit der ID des Eintrages in der server Tabelle des masters sowie dem Eintrag in der server_id Tabelle des slaves übereinstimmen. Wie man einen server debuggt steht übrigens auch in der FAQ.


----------



## ITSAW (26. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Till,

also in den Configs hab ich jetzt die server_id und den dbmasteruser geändert, allerdings kommt beim ausführen des /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh als Meldung:

WARNING: Unable to connect to local Server.

MySQL läuft, die DBs erreiche ich auch von aussen, nur der Master kann die Jobwarteschlange nicht abarbeiten, also auch keine neuen DBs anlegen.
Im moment hab ich keine Idee wo noch irgendwas liegen kann, auch den debian-sys-maint User hab ich schon geupdatet


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2012)

ist mysql denn auf dem master gestartet und ist es über "localhost" erreichbar und kannst Du dich mit den exakten Zugangsdaten aus der config.inc.php des master auf dem master einloggen? Versuch es am besten mit dem mysql befehl, also:

mysql -h localhost -u ispconfig -p dbispconfig


----------



## ITSAW (27. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Till,

also:

Auf dem Master läuft mysql, auch erreichbar via localhost und von den Slaves
Auf dem DB-Server läuft MySQL, ebenfalls erreichbar von extern

ABER:
Wenn ich das server.sh ausführe, bekomm ich jetzt die Meldung

WARNING: Unable to connect to Master

SSH und SQL funktioniert


----------



## Till (27. Sep. 2012)

Ok, dann kann sich der slave nicht mit dem master verbinden, z.B. wg. falscher hosts einträge auf master oder slave oder einem ähnlichen problem. Du kannst es mit den Zugangsdaten für den master die Du in der config.inc.php des slaves findest testen und beheben. Die Abarbeitung startet automatisch wieder sobald Du das mysql Zugangsproblem behoben hast.


----------



## ITSAW (27. Sep. 2012)

Argh...

danke.. was so ein blöder fehlender Buchstabe doch ausmacht... war wohl gestern Nacht etwas zu spät 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------

